# Toccatta and Fugue in D minor performed by Trombone Quartet



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

An essential Halloween piece of music ....this Trombone quartet is simply amazing!

www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRSA48Njh7o


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

They're friggin awesome - I put the vid on the background and got lost in it. I had forgotten it was only 4 trombone players, sounded like an orchestra.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was watching for smoke to start coming off the instruments on those sixteenth note runs

Also impressive was the smoothness of sound (nothing "blatty" with these musicians), uniformity of tone, and the seamless transition from one player to another when there was a hand-off within phrases. Oh, and they MEMORIZED the entire piece - phew!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Yes, Roxy...you nailed it...the seamless transition between players is phenominal...the power they produce with the chords really does sound like a full blown pipe organ. 

glad you guys enjoyed it.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Wow
amazing musicanship 

thanks for the link ,Dave


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

my brother is a trombone player..hes gunna love this


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, my 13 year old is a trombone player, and practice after dinner each night sounds NOTHING like that!! Thanks so much for showing us!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I've always loved that piece. So much so, it's the music that plays in my vampire coffin.  That performance is simply amazing!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the same piece played on (of all things) an accordion:






And another uncommon version played on violin (I wish I could get a tenth of this girl's sound on my violin):






And a cute short version on foot piano:


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Too awesome! I would pay to see those guys in concert.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Haha, those are some great ones too Roxy... who knew? (Thanks, because I didnt!)


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

That really was cool.


----------

